# Enregistrer son de la prise audio



## Ircan (3 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite enregistrer le son d'un récepteur radio avec mon iphone/ipad.

J'y arrive sur mon ordinateur en branchant une double prise jack comme ci-dessous, et en utilisant un logiciel comme audacity. Donc ça devrait marcher correctement sur l'iphone/ipad/
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00065734.html

Cependant, j'ai essayé avec l'application mémo vocal, mais elle enregistre le son de mon micro, pas du cable audio. 
Est-ce qu'il existe une application qui enregistre le son de la prise jack? 

Merci


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2016)

Je pense que c'est un probleme de prise jack. Celle de l'iPhone comporte 4 contacts (et pas 3 comme celles sur ton lien) car la meme prise sort le son vers le casque et entre le son du micro. 
Regarde cette image pour comprendre la différence entre un Jack audio standard (en bas de l'image) et le Jack de l'iPhone. 







Il faut que tu trouves le bon type de Jack pour que le son en entrée arrive bien sur le contact electrique destiné à recevoir le son du micro

Par contre attention quand même car je ne suis pas sûr qu'envoyer le son d'un récepteur radio sur l'entrée  micro (une fois le bon Jack trouvé) ne présente pas un risque pour ton iPhone.


----------



## Vincenthub (20 Juillet 2019)

Je me posais justement la question du pourquoi je n'arrivais pas a enregistrer avec mon nouveau MacBook Air ! 
Et voilà, j'ai la réponse ! 
On en apprend tous les jours ... 
Merci pour ce post  et cette réponse bien détaillée


----------

